# Fin Rot



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I have a 3" Rhom in a 29gal tank. As a result of the wrong black substrate the PH has been 7.4+ for 6 months. I recently changed the substrate that would not affect the PH. However, my rhom has developed 5 bite like marks in his tail that looks like fin rot. I think you can see it in the pictures. Besided the fin rot he really is healthy. I want to kick this thing. What is the best and safest way to go about it? First thing tomorrow, I will lower the PH. How long will it take to cure him and what is the best medicine?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

hey try posting this in the disease section for best answers and results for this thread


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

are you just talking about fin preditation as the result of other fish or self inquired injuy?

if you know that you have fin rot it will quickly erode away at the fins, until it starts at the body, once you reach this stage there is little hope left.

fin rot is usually caused by water with too much wastein it or high in organic waste of other kinds and also if the pH levels are extreme

bacterial infections should be treated with a broad spectrum antibiotic.
if the problem has just begun then you can catch it by correcting conditionds and keeping a good flow of clean clear water to it.

when the problem gets more severe you can get comericialy available nitrofurans and use them according to the directions. these will be available at your local LFS.

Products containing a combination of nitrofurazone and furazolidone are partially effective


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

First of all STOP playing around with and switching your substrate! You are probably doing more harm than good by doing so.And second of all if you are running an undergravel filter,powerheads etc,you are destroying your beneficial bacteria in the process.You are causing your fish much unneeded stress.You are probably describeing a condition that can probably be solved witha 30-40% waterchange and a good dose of aquarium salt.Use 3 tablespoons for you 29 gallon tank.In my opinion PH does not seem to play a major role in keeping piranhas unless you plan on breeding them.Leave what you have in for substrate and keep it that way,unless of coarse you are using crushed coral or dolamite which is a big no-no for freshwater.They will buffer you PH and cause it to go above or at 8.0.Hope this helps ya!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

The only filters I have is a Emperor 170 and a whisper. The reason I changed the substrate is because my LFS sold me black dolamite. After 5 months of extremely high PH I changed it. But my PH is still high and after doing a little reading I am almost positive that was the problem. Maybe he doesnt have fin rot and it's just from a high PH. What is the best and safest way to lower the PH?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

garygny said:


> What is the best and safest way to lower the PH?


 If your water source is within the desired pH range, than a series of water changes are the best and safest way.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best and safest way to lower the PH?
> ...


Unfortunetly, my water source PH is 8.0. I thought that rhoms waste and respiration the PH would decline on it's own in time. But, the PH is still off the map. There has to be a safe product out there that can lower the PH.
Anyone familiar with this product.....JUNGLE PH DECREASER 8OZ LIQUID - 
Lowers pH SafelySafely reduces alkalinity and lowers the pH of aquarium water to neutral 7.0, or slightly more acidic. For aquariums with egg layers (Tetras, Barbs, Angelfish and Discus) and plants from India and the East Indies which thrive in slightly soft, acidic water.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm not familiar with that product, but many products that claim to reduce pH are just basically adding acids into your tank. Depending on your KH, you will find that your pH will just bounce back to where it was... causing stress on your fish due to pH fluctuations.

There are commercially available buffers out there that have a target pH (like Proper pH 7.0). You would probably have a better chance with that. I have never tried any of these products but they are a better option than adding acid to your tank like pH Down.

Another, more expensive alternative, is to use R/O or distilled water reconstituted with your tap water. You will have to play around with the ratios to get the desired parameters. This will soften your water, lower the KH, and as a result drop your pH. R/O and distilled water ideally has a pH of 7.0.

There's also the option of adding a bag of peat to your filter or pieces of drifwood to your tank.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> Another, more expensive alternative, is to use R/O or distilled water reconstituted with your tap water. You will have to play around with the ratios to get the desired parameters. This will soften your water, lower the KH, and as a result drop your pH. R/O and distilled water ideally has a pH of 7.0.
> 
> There's also the option of adding a bag of peat to your filter or pieces of drifwood to your tank.


 Ok, that sounds like a good idea. I can get distilled water. As for the bag of peat, are you talking about the same peat as in peat moss for the garden?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, trying the Peat Moss thing. I hope it works and pray it doesnt have any pesticides in it. I used the canadian sphagnum type. I also used aquarium salt for the fins. Antibiotics will be the last resort. Thanks all for the help, I appreciate it. I will follow up with the results.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sodium biphosphate will lower your pH level


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

> I hope it works and pray it doesnt have any pesticides in it.


Did you ask the salesperson if it had any pesticides in it? Peat moss at garden centers is fine, as long as there are no additives like pesticides and fertilizers to it... Mileage will vary depending on the quality of it. It will also stain your water a light tea color like driftwood, but will also soften your water.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> > I hope it works and pray it doesnt have any pesticides in it.
> 
> 
> Did you ask the salesperson if it had any pesticides in it? Peat moss at garden centers is fine, as long as there are no additives like pesticides and fertilizers to it... Mileage will vary depending on the quality of it. It will also stain your water a light tea color like driftwood, but will also soften your water.


There was no salesperson to speak to because I got it from my parents house. I read the bag thoroughly, it didnt mention pecticides or fertilizers. I also did a search on this board, Nathan recommends and swears by the canadian shpagnum type. After putting the peat in a nylon stocken I gave it a quick rince. Anyway. I tried it last night and my rhom is fine. I am also going to get some distilled water today. Now, I am just waiting to see some results.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, the peat helped lower the PH one notch. However, I recently tested my Poland Spring Water and the PH was about 6.4. Can I add some Poland Spring Water to my tank to gradually bring down the PH?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a quick update.....I now have my ph at 7.0. Just added some salt and the fins have just about all healed up in about 2 weeks. No meds. Thanks everyone for the imput.


----------



## BuzzLitYr (May 20, 2003)

Great news! Now tell us what you did that finally lowered it to the desired level? Was it just the peat and RO?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

BuzzLitYr said:


> Great news! Now tell us what you did that finally lowered it to the desired level? Was it just the peat and RO?


 It was a combination of both peat and distilled water. In any case the lower ph and salt did the trick in making his fins perfect. What a relief.


----------

